# Visite Puéricultrices



## nana34 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes 
Re re suite de mon "aventure" avec mon PE Ch...
Toujours pas de documents pole emploi pour les 2 enfants à ce jour, par contre appelle de la puér hier soir qui viendra vendredi après midi avec une collègue suite à une lettre grave à mon encontre (surprise c'est ce parent)
Je lui ai dit que je refusais sa visite et qu'elle m'enlève l'agréement direct (mon renouvellemnt est à envoyer en novembre et justement j'ai contacté un organisme de reconversion professionnel car ras le bol ).
Elle m'a dit laissez nous venir et vous vous défendrez sur chaque point .
Je lui ai tout dit ,le peu de considération de leur part ,si conflit avec parent ,on est mis à l'index ,le salaire etc bref ,j'ai vidé mon sac .
Qu'elles viennent ,j'ai les textos ou elle me menace car j'ai refusé une remise en main propre mais je sature .
Après 10 ans et nos conditions de travail qui ne s'arrangent pas ,je ne vais pas me gener demain
Merci de ne pas me juger ,j'avais juste besoin de donner mon ressenti.


----------



## liline17 (1 Septembre 2022)

ta colère est légitime, mais est elle bien placée? 
La pmi a le devoir d'intervenir lorsqu'il y a une plainte, mais elles ont l'habitude des plaintes infondées et peuvent être un soutien dans ton cas, il ne faut pas leur en vouloir de venir, elles n'ont pas le choix.
Il y a des hauts et des bas dans ce métier, ne prend pas une décision sur un coup de colère, ce serai dommage


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Est ce que vous savez ce que les parents vous reproche de "  grave "  ?

Comme dit Liline17  la PMI a le devoir d intervenir quand elle reçoit  un courrier dénonçant une faute grave qu elle soit fondé ou pas.  

Laisser venir ses 2 personnes a votre domicile , écouté ce qu elles on a vous dire et ensuite vous pourrez vous défendre . 

En ce qui concerne le salaire la pmi n est pas responsable 

Je comprend votre colère 😉. Prenez un peu de recule avec tout ca et demain vous serez fixer .


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Septembre 2022)

LILINE
Je comprends tout à fait le ressenti de  NANA34.
Il y a 1 an et demi, un matin, ça sonne, j'ouvre la porte... Visite surprise de la puéricultrice suite à un courrier anonyme, disant que les enfants se plaignaient de leur ass mat (ils avaient 6 mois, 12 mois, 15 mois et 2 ans mais ne parlaient pas encore). Et aucun de mes PE n'aurait fait ça. D'ailleurs quand je leur ai fait part de la visite, ils m'ont ensuite tous fait des mails disant que si le PMI voulait leur avis qu'elle n'hésite pas à les appeler et m'ont tous mis dans le mail que pour rien au monde ils ne changeraient de nounou.
La puer a constaté que c'était pure diffamation, a classé le dossier....mais je peux te dire que je l'ai très mal reçue. J'ai été très mal aimable, à la limite de l'agressivité tellement j'étais énervée.
Et maintenant, à chaque fois qu'elle vient (modification d'agrément, prochainement le renouvellement), c'est plus fort que moi je n'arrive pas à être aimable avec elle. On est parties sur de mauvaises bases et j'ai peur que ça reste comme ça.
Bon en même temps, renouvellement pour janvier 2023, je finis mes contrats en sept et après je n'en reprends plus. Ras le bol.


----------



## Griselda (1 Septembre 2022)

Mon conseil serait aussi de prendre ce temps avec les puer' non pas pour te défendre car tu sais que tu n'as rien fait, que ce n'est qu'une petite bassesse de PE malhonnêtes, parce que tu sais aussi que tu ne souhaite de toute façon pas continuer ce métier ça n'a pas d'importance non plus pour ton avenir pro dans ce métier. Alors pourquoi? Parce que je gage que rencontrer la PMI te permettra de clore ce dossier pour toi même de façon plus positive. Puisque tu n'as rien à te reprocher justement, la PMI saura très certainement s'en rendre compte* et te le dire*. Ça ne changera pas la vilaine lettre de ce PE mais ça changera, dans le temps, ton ressenti sur cette histoire car tu auras eut l'occasion d'être accompagnée et soutenue par la PMI. Même si les mots ne seront qu'entre toi et elles je t'assure que cela pourrait être un vrai baume, bien plus que tu ne le pense là tout de suite sur le coup de la colère de cette bassesse... dont la PMI n'est pas responsable à vrai dire.
Qu'elle vienne effectuer le contrôle te permettra justement de pouvoir affirmer haut et fort que ce n'était que calomnie, preuve à l'appuie.


----------



## liline17 (1 Septembre 2022)

je pense aussi que c'est important de les recevoir, car tu te sentira très probablement lavée de tout soupçon ensuite, et ça fait un bien fou quand l'injustice est reconnue.
Je comprend bien sur que tu sois en colère, je le serai aussi à ta place, mais parfois la colère est mauvaise conseillère.
Il y a 2 ans, la cadre de santé m'a appelé pour m'interdir de sortir avec les enfants, sans raison, j'ai trouvé ça très injuste et malsain, en plus, on ne se connaissait pas, pourquoi donc? 
J'ai attendu 3 jours pour que ma colère retombe avant d'appeler ma référente pour tout lui raconter, elle m'a soutenue.
Si j'avais appelé de suite, j'aurai été trop dans l'émotion et mon message n'aurai pas été bien compris.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Septembre 2022)

Clôturer ce chapitre en les recevant est la meilleure des  solutions qui soit à mon avis 

Ne serait ce que pour entendre ce qu'elles entendent par GRAVE

Donner votre version des faits 
Et advienne que pourra 

Au moins vous aurez défendu votre honneur et vous partirez le cœur léger


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je comprends tout à fait ta colère et ton ras le bol.

Oui, elles font le jov, et il faut aussi noter qu'elles viennent à deux ! En position de force donc...
Mon petit conseil, si ton conjoint,  ou même une amie,  peut être présent, voire une collègue qui n'accueille pas ce jour là, celà remet l'égalité, la personne présente ne doit pas intervenir par contre. 
Ce qui serait également utile, c'est de demander à ce que l'entretien soit enregistré...

Ça permettrait de ne pas avoir d'avis qui seraient des jugements erronés par rapport aux propos initiaux...style avez vous fait des formations ? Qui seraient retranscrits en l'am ne semble pas vouloir se former...


----------



## Nounou22 (1 Septembre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec @GénéralMétal1988 , elles seront deux et vous toute seule et ça a forcément un impact. Déjà quand les puers viennent seules , elles arrivent et aiment avoir le dessus donc à deux j'imagine même pas ...
Moi quand la puer est venue la fois où ça c'était mal passé lors d'un contrôle, j'ai regretté de ne pas l'avoir enregistré....car c'était clairement de l'abus.....elle nous a demandé nos revenus, à quel taux avions nous emprunté pour notre prêt immobilier, quel remboursement nous avions....dans la chambre de mon fils aîné, elle m'a demandé combien de verbes irréguliers en anglais devrait il savoir.... bref, des questions vraiment à la con.... j'étais pas loin de lui demander si elle ne voulait pas connaître par hasard la couleur de ma culotte du jour ....non mais .....
Comme dit @GénéralMétal1988 , être deux rétablira l'équilibre et le fait de se savoir enregistré leur permettra sûrement de ne pas être dans l'excès de zèle


----------



## Griselda (1 Septembre 2022)

En effet bonne idée d'avoir toi aussi une autre personne à tes côtés, juste au cas ou, pour te sentir plus à l'aise aussi.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Lorsque le mari est là … elles font TRÈS ATTENTION…

Et puis vous n’avez RIEN à perdre mais au contraire TOUT à gagner.

C’est HYPER TOP de les avoir en face demain … ENFIN vider son sac et remettre les pendules à l’heure

Vous serez sans doute TRÈS SURPRISE mais dans le bon sens

Elles sont malgré tout HYPER HABITUÉES à avoir des parents aigris qui veulent se venger et comme par hasard à la fin d’un contrat où ils ne sont pas HONNÊTES !

Perso, je dis que c’est une HYPER CHANCE et j’aurais aimé être à votre place.

Revenez demain nous dire comment ça c’est passé et franchement COOL mais rentre dedans SI nécessaire 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Une fois, j’ai eu une famille contre les vaccins … AntiCovid je ne t’en parle même pas, mais les vaccins obligatoires pour les enfants … donc à 7 mois le gamin toujours pas vacciné, ça faisait 3 jours que je réclamais photocopie des vaccins donc résultat : j’ai arrêté le contrat 

Et 

Ma puer m’appelle pour m’en parler et me dit je viendrais vous voir 

Je lui ai répondu sur un ton qui voulait bien dire ce que cela voulait dire « pourquoi faire ?!!! »

Elle en a été bouche bée donc résultat toujours pas venue … ça date d’1 an !! 

Attends j’ai encore le droit d’accepter qui je veux chez moi et je n’ai pas envie de + perdre mon agrément pour une débile qui ne veut pas vacciner son gamin ! Sans parler du risque pour le petit, les autres, MOI-MEME et mon mari !


----------



## Griselda (1 Septembre 2022)

Disons que de toute façon je ne vois pas comment la PMI pourrait voir d'un mauvais oeil que tu ai stoppé un contrat pour un enfant non vacciné alors que c'est notre obligation que de verifier qu'ils sont vaccinés et que l'on attends de nous de faire une rupture si refus du PE de rentrer dans le rang... ce qui, soit dit en passant, est certainement plus compliqué à mettre en oeuvre quand on manque de contrat car si le PE mécontent ne coche pas le bonne case sur l'attestation Employeur c'est quand même bien l'AM qui va être emm... pendant un bout de temps avant de faire valoir par le tribunal que c'était bien au tort de l'employeur et non une demission...


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Il faut malgré tout avouer que la puer n’avait pas grand chose à foutre … m’appeler 😬😃😂 elle a été bien reçue


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Septembre 2022)

Alors, quitte à créer la polémique, le sujet des vaccins :

C'est une OBLIGATION qui m'est imposée. 
Je dois vérifier (quel est le mandat qui me l'autorise "vraiment"). 
Rappeler aux parents qu'ils doivent aller faire vacciner leur BB. Hum, là encore, est-ce bien ma mission ? Avec les tensions conflits que cela pourrait entraîner ?

Rompre le contrat aux torts des employeurs quand ceux-ci ne respectent pas l'obligation vaccinale. Facile ! vraiment ?
Pôlemploi reconnaît-il cette rupture qui s'impose, qui vient à notre aide ?

Par contre, il est très facile à la PMI de faire LEUR BOULOT ! Il sera plus sécure pour nous, d'informer la PMI de l'absence des vaccins, complets ou pas.
A eux ensuite, de faire les courriers. D'envoyer les courriers qui s'imposent - (ce n'est pas à moi de payer UN RAR pour çà).

Là encore sur ce sujet, les cd, pmis se défaussent sur nous.
Alors que théoriquement on ne devrait même pas avoir accès au carnet de santé.

J'en ai marre que l'on m'impose des obligations pour lesquelles LEGALEMENT, je n'ai pas d'autorité.
Je ne suis pas payée pour faire le gendarme. Mince alors. (c'est poli mais ce n'est pas le mot qui s'inscrit dans ma tête).


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

De toute façon je n’aimais pas cette maman ... donc allez hop ... bye-bye... son vrai visage en 3 jours ... en + elle s’était vantée qu’elle avait chopé 2 fois le covid et avait 3 gamins qui allaient à l’ecole ... 

C'était Un recrutement par whatzapp... donc difficile de se faire un jugement 1/2 h au téléphone « normal » et 1/2 h à se voir ...

Pas grave pour moi ... au contraire ... j’ai eu mieux


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Par contre, c’est quand même MIEUX de savoir si les gamins sont vaccinés .... ne serait-ce que pour MOI et mon mari


----------



## Nounou22 (1 Septembre 2022)

Pour aller à l'école seul la vaccination pour le DTP est obligatoire.....le ROR n'est que recommandé....depuis quelques années y a 11 vaccins obligatoire ....mais on a quand même bien autre chose à faire que de vérifier cela et qui sommes nous pour vérifier....encore faudrait il savoir lesquels sont obligatoires...on est pas médecin. C'est plutôt de l'ordre du médecin de pmi de vérifier cela.....
Et tous ce qui est vaccins à pneumocoques c'est utile surtout pour protéger les enfants avant l'âge de 2 ans .... après ce n'est plus aussi dangereux donc @Chantou1 , rassure toi, le gamin non vacciné n'était pas si dangereux que ça pour toi et ta famille 😅


----------



## liline17 (1 Septembre 2022)

je suis tellement d'accord avec toi métal, on nous impose de faire une vérification, sans formation sur le sujet, alors qu'on nous considérait à l'époque de sa mise en place, pas en capacité de donner du doliprane, de qui se moque t on?
Quand on voit le rapport que l'on doit avoir avec tout ce qui est médicale et même para médicale, c'est abusé.
Je trouve très juste ta proposition de nous demander de fair eun signalement à la PMI, chacun son role, les controles, ce sont le leur


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Peut-être grâce à moi le gamin n’a pas attrapé la tuberculose car dernièrement il y a encore eu des cas de tuberculose car pas vaccinés ! Donc perso je trouve ça normal de vérifier à défaut des médecins tellement pressés d’avoir leur fric en 10 minutes chrono.


----------



## liline17 (1 Septembre 2022)

vérifier, oui, pas de soucis avec ça, et le faire remonter à la PMI, d'accord, mais comme le dis métal, c'est à la PMI d'imposer aux parents la vaccination, nous n'avons pas à faire la police.
Je ne connais aucune entreprise, où ce sont les salariés qui doivent faire des contrôles et démissionner si l'entreprise ne respecte pas les règles.
Si j'avais un anti vaccins comme PE, je commencerai par lui dire que je vais avertir la PMI, mais comme j'en parle lors des entretiens, et que je signale que je suis pour la vaccination, ce genre de PE ne m'embauchera pas


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait Général metal je n'ai jamais compris que le fait qu'un PE ne souhaite pas faire vacciner leur bébé était de notre seule responsabilité ! on marche sur la tête !!! on nous dit que le carnet de santé doit être "cacheté" dans le sac donc on est sensées ne pas y avoir accès ??? et puis la PMI n'a qu'à faire son travail de médecin auprès des PE ... il ya quelques années elle venait dans les écoles je ne sais pas si cela se fait toujours ? bref on nous a collé cette obligation et on se fait taper sur les doigts si on n'a pas les certificats de vaccination à jour ??? c'est à la PMI de faire ce travail dès qu'on déclare l'arrivée d'un enfant chez nous elle contacterait le PE et se débrouillerait avec les vaccins !!! bref n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Griselda (1 Septembre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi Metal je ne considère pas que ce soit à l'AM de devoir babysitter les PE concernant les vaccins de leur enfts et je reste tout à fait persuadée qu'en cas de soucis de cet ordre là c'est bien seule l'AM qui s'en trouvera embettée sauf si elle n'a pas besoin de POLEmploi ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, loin s'en faut. L'AM dans cette histoire se retrouve entre le marteau et l'enclume.
Alors bien sur on dira qu'à la crêche les PE depuis fort longtemps n'ont pas le choix non plus, c'est vrai, à la différence que la creche peut se permettre d'éjecter un bébé "non conforme" car 10 attendent la place.

Si POLEmploi encore acceptait de jouer le jeu si on leur apporte la preuve d'une mise en demeure de faire vacciner l'enfant pour ne pas le considérer comme une rupture à l'initiative de l'AM mais j'ai de gros doute car ce serait bien au tribunal de l'acter... bref...

Ce que je dis c'est que je ne vois pas bien ce que la PMI pourrait trouver à redire sur une rupture pour ce motif puisque c'est une obligation qu'on nous impose justement. D'ailleurs c'est bien pour ça qu'elle n'a pas plus insisté que ça pour venir voir Chantou.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Septembre 2022)

Pour pôle emploi j'avais lu quelque part qu'on ne pouvait plus considérer comme démission si on démissionnait pour les vaccins non faits ! à voir si cela est bien confirmé ??? IMPENSABLE ! on a déjà du mal à trouver des contrats pour certaines et si en plus on doit "virer" les petits pour cela à la PMI de s'expliquer avec les PE mais pas tout nous coller sur le dos !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Alors pour les vaccins je n'ai jamais demandé l'info aux PE et quand on me disait choubidou a eu ses vaccins il sera peut être grognon et bien c'est bon


----------



## liline17 (1 Septembre 2022)

lors de mon renouvellement, l'évaluatrice m'a demandé si je le controlais, oui, et je demande même une copie du carnet de vaccination quand ils en font 1, pour pouvoir prouver à la PMI que je controle.
Attention nounoucat1, on risque de te le reprocher, bien que je doute que les PMI soient très autoritaires avec ça, sinon, il va y avoir des démissions en masse


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Mais non on ne peut pas me le reprocher j'ai rendu mon tablier de nounou .après tous mes petits accueillis avaient leurs vaccins puisqu'ils voyaient leur pédiatre pour.


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends la colère de nana se faire accuser a tort c'est révoltant. Il faut absolument recevoir les puers leur proposer de supprimer l'agrément et admettre que l'on a commis une faute 
Il faudrait que le conjoint soit présent et qu'il dise calmement qu'il n'apprécie pas que sa femme soit accusée par des PE malveillants.
Il faut répondre à chaque point de la lettre pour savoir ce qu'elle contient. Et après prud'hommes direct pour avoir les documents de fin de contrat. D'abord avertir les parents par lettre recommandée et lettre suivie des documents obligatoires leur donner un délai pour les fournir .passez le délai prud'hommes !


----------



## nana34 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , pour celles qui voulaient savoir le pourquoi de la visite d'hier . Déjà elles sont arrivées 20 mn après l'heure prévue ,mon mari était présent ,il est retraité . Elles m'ont dit "mais il ne va pas resté là"  , j'ai dit si ,il a le droit . Elles m'ont répondu ,c'est la première fois, j'ai dit et bien votre première sera avec moi .
Alors la maman s'est plains que j'ai refusé qu'elle me remette la lettre de licenciement en main propre et que je demande un Recommandé. Elles m'ont dit pourquoi avoir refusé qu'elle vienne le soir après votre travail . J'attendais après 15j et 2 textos de ces nouvelles et 15 j après elle m'appelle et me dit je viens et bien non ,je ne suis pas à sa disposition . Elles étaient outrées (vous n'etes pas pro ),elles m'ont ressorties une lettre d'une maman de 1 an 1/2 qui s'était plainte que je réclamais mon salaire tous les mois car déclaration le 25 et le 5 /6 du mois , je n'avais toujours pas mon salaire (mon mari touche sa retraite le 9) 
Elle nous a écrit (la maman) que le 5 vous réclamiez mais elle n'avait pas l'argent versé ,faux , je reçois un message de pajemploi et 48h après déclaration ,l'argent est versé . De plus parents commerçants marché, magasin et elle en plus prothésiste ongulaire.
Eles m'ont dit ce n'est pas normal que vous ayez un message de pajemploi pour le traitement de salaire ,ça créee des tensions. 
Après rien ,avez vous un projet d'accueil ? , comment se passe l'attente avant l'arrivée des parents ? Allez vous au RAM,à l'association des assmats de ma commune . 
Pour finir par me dire , nous n'avons pas apprécié que votre mari soit présent ,nous avons divulgué des choses personnelles sur les familles (QUAND ?) . 
Mon mari vit ici, il est toujours à bricoler dans le jardin ,mais quand il rentre les enfants lui passent des jouets (pour qu'il leur ouvre ,ou plus de piles ) ou pour montrer qu'ils arrivent à faire quelque chose ,les parents aussi l'apostrophent pour papoter quand ils le voient le soir . 
Pour conclusion , vous devriez mettre les formes quand vous vous adressez aux parents . Vous devez avoir une attitude professionnelle. 
Mais aucune allusion sur un problème avec un enfant ou reproche . 
Elles feraient bien de casser les pieds à d'autres ou de s'occuper de parents maltraitants ,
Pour finir , ça a conforter mon désir de sortir de ce cercle infernal et de changer de voie . 
Merci à toutes , j'aime vous lire et on se sent moins seule quand on lit que d'autres vivent les memes situations


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Comme tous salarié vous êtes en droit de réclamer votre salaire,  faites remonter au cd, cela va leur casser les pieds.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour pour moi rien ne tient dans leurs reproches et le fait que votre mari soit là n'a pas eu l'air de leur faire fermer leurs langues de vipères ! non professionnelle le mot à la mode ... vous avez bien raison d'arrêter là les frais car en conclusion les PE ont le droit de tout même de ne pas respecter les paiements de salaire comme prévu au contrat !!! et oui qd ils nous emmer.dent parfois on n'a pas envie de se laisser faire et si ce n'est pas professionnel pour elle de refuser une lettre de licenciement en mains propres parce que justement ce PE vous a menée en bateau c'est bien triste ! perso je l'ai accepté pour mes 2 derniers PE mais parce qu'ils ont été de supers PE jusqu'au bout ! que les puers nous laissent gérer notre travail comme on l'entend et là il n'y a pas eu maltraitance de votre part sur leurs enfants juste réclamer votre dû !!! et vous voyez la PMI garde tout dans notre dossier et ressort qd çà les arrange c'es pour cela qu'elle n'est pas toujours là pour nous venir en aide ! j'en sais quelque chose !!! bon courage dans vos recherches de travail ... tout est fait pour nous dégoûter de ce métier qui n'est plus "familial" la preuve votre mari devait PARTIR n'importe quoi ... nous n'avons pas toutes la force de les affronter et avoir quelqu'un à nos côtés peut aider et puis c'était votre mari et le "tonton" des petits ... le mien a beaucoup d'importance pour les petits que j'ai eu 4 lui ont réclamé des bisous à l'école ils est conseiller pour l'école et tous lui tombent dans les bras comme quoi nos maris font partie de leur vie aussi !!!


----------



## liline17 (3 Septembre 2022)

Qui dit professionnelle,  dit salaire et droit du travail, elles ne peuvent pas exiger des qualités professionnelles et le non respect de nos droits, vous n'avez rien à perdre à écrire au président du CD, ca vous soulagera et aidera peut être à éviter qu'elles fassent pareil avec d'autres collègues. 
Je suis scandalisée par cette attitude


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bon alors j'ose le dire deux chieuses ! Venues avec un dossier vide en promenade chez vous ! Si on résume : réclamer un salaire en retard c'est pas bien ! Refuser une lettre de licenciement en main propre c'est pas bien ! Ça tend les relations entre les ass mats et leurs employeurs voyons ! Votre mari est chez lui et c'est pas bien, pas le droit ?! On se moque de qui en fait ? Assister aux ateliers des rams n'est pas obligatoire peut être faudrait-il que ces deux agents infiltrés du FBI se mettent à la page. Bref du temps perdu pour elles (et nos impôts), et pour vous ! Je leur aurait demandé si ce n'était pas une caméra cachée je pense. En tout cas moi je me rendrais d'un courrier au conseil général ! Bonne chance et bon courage pour la suite quelque soit votre décision.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Septembre 2022)

Le RAM ? la ramette n'a pas été correcte avec moi çà m'a fait beaucoup de mal j'étais l'une des premières à m'y rendre mais je ne me suis pas laissé faire et elle a dû être mutée plus loin mais moi j'ai eu la visite de le puer et d'une infirmière et mise en accusation car comme Melle cela ne lui avait pas plus que j'aille plus haut et dénoncer son harcèlement à mon encontre elle avait raconté des choses fausses à mon sujet alors y retourner JAMAIS et méfiez vous le RAM et la PMI c'est c.l et chemise !!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Septembre 2022)

Grrr !!! Elles n'avaient rien de mieux à faire ??? Dossier vide...
Je ferai une belle lettre en détaillant l'entretien avec ces deux puer et remonter tout ça au président du CG !


----------



## B29 (3 Septembre 2022)

Franchement c'est à nous dégoûter du métier. Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire pour les nouvelles FUYEZ.
Je viens d'avoir mon nouvel agrément pour 5 ans mais j'ai décidé d'arrêter ce travail à son échéance.


----------



## Nounou22 (3 Septembre 2022)

Comme quoi la majorité des puers ne sont pas très intelligentes et sont loin de connaître le cadre légal de notre métier. Bon courage à vous pour la suite. Moi je me laisse pas faire ....elles en auraient pris plein les oreilles


----------



## Lijana (3 Septembre 2022)

> Elles m'ont dit pourquoi avoir refusé qu'elle vienne le soir après votre travail


parce que ma journée était terminée, j'ai été fatigué de ma journée et j'ai le droit et le devoir de me reposer


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Septembre 2022)

Et bien Nana bravo maintenant tu as ta réponse tu n'as rien à te reprocher ! Comme le disent les collègues fait une lettre pour relater cette mésaventure avec ces 2 puers au CG.
Elles ont le culot de te dire que tu n'es pas pro ?? Parce qu'une lettre dit que tu réclames ton salaire tous les mois ! Et bien c'est facile honte à ces employeurs qui ne respectent pas le contrat. Tes derniers employeurs te baladent et il faudrait encore les arranger, la lettre recommandée avec AR est la règle quand on n'a plus confiance. 
Pas un seul reproche vis a vis des accueillis super tu es très pro tu fais en sorte d'être respectée ainsi que ton travail.
Et ton mari alors il faudrait savoir où il était censé être .?? Chez la voisine au bistrot du coin dans sa voiture?? Votre maison n'est pas une crèche c'est le domicile de ta famille. 
Allez oublie vite ces 2 puers ridicules !
Et passe un bon weekend


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Je pense qu'elles ont droit à un pourcentage de perte d'ass mat !!! ce n'est pas possible autrement au vue des messages sur ce forum ... une collègue doit renouveler son agrément elle est remontée (celle qui a démissionné) car elle a eu la visite de pas moins de 2 puers et une était très c.nne à suivre ...


----------



## caninou (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je suis peut-être stupide, mais je ne comprends pas bien les propos de vos puers et tous les reproches qu'elles vous font, car la majorité est en lien avec la rémunération et les clauses de contrat d'assistante maternelle. Or, je pensais que  ces problématiques ne concernaient pas les PMI, ce qu'elles auraient dû rétorquer aux PE qui se sont plaint, c'est bien ce qu'elles nous rétorquent lorsque nous faisons face à de mauvais payeurs. Quant à votre mari il est déclaré en tant que conjoint sur votre agrément et il est chez lui, donc en quel honneur doit-il s'éclipser ? Qu'espéraient-elles ? qu'il prenne une chambre d'hôtel le temps qu'elles fassent leur entretien ? (je plaisante). A mon humble avis vous ne risquez pas grand chose, car aucun reproche sur l'accueil des enfants. Et si je voulais être aussi malsaines qu'elles, j'irai même jusqu'à dire qu'elles ont fait de l'abus de pouvoir lors de leur visite.


----------



## Griselda (4 Septembre 2022)

J'avoue que je suis assez choquée aussi de "ce qui serait reproché", qu'en fait tu ne saurais pas y mettre les formes pour qu'on respecte tes droits?! La blague. Surtout que dire que tu devrais "être plus pro" est antinomique. Si on est pro on fait justement respecter les règles, non?!


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Septembre 2022)

Les puers pour venir ont quand même parlé d'un courrier dénonçant des choses "graves", donc pour elles refuser une remise de lettre en mains propres hors temps de travail est une chose grave.....alors que c'est un de nos droits d'exiger une lettre en recommandée. Si rien n'est évoqué sur l'accueil des enfants.....j'aurai aimé lire la lettre pour voir ce qu'elles entendaient par gravité....car rien de ce que les parents vous reprochent n'a l'air bien grave .... plutôt que de venir vous casser les pieds avec leurs remontrances à la c..., elles auraient mieux fait de rappeler aux PE leurs devoirs vis à vis de leur salariée et par conséquent le respect du contrat de travail.... celà aurait fait beaucoup plus avancé les choses plutôt que de venir vous voir en vous assommant de leurs bêtises. Faire respecter vos droits et le contrat de travail est bel et bien un positionnement professionnel....


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Ouais, bon, plutôt sceptique....
Avons-nous tous les éléments,  cela me semble trop gros, il doit y avoir un hic quelque part....


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

> elles auraient mieux fait de rappeler aux PE leurs devoirs vis à vis de leur salariée et par conséquent le respect du contrat de travail....


nounou22, La pmi prend rarement notre partie voir jamais... donc ne vous étonnez pas de leur réactions.... il suffit que le PE leur téléphone pour qu elle s amène chez nous.
essai d appeler la PMI quand ta pas ton salaire et vois leur réaction...
courage nana34


----------



## caninou (4 Septembre 2022)

Euh non violetta, dans un département (le 78) ma puer m'a envoyé en ccpd pour bien moins que ça. En gros elle m'a envoyé en cppd car j'avais un point de vue différent du sien et j'avais osé lui dire qu'elle outrepassait ses droits. Mes PE de l'époque m'ont tous soutenu par leur témoignage écrit, donc je n'avais aucune plainte de PE sur le dos, simplement j'avais osé m’opposer à elle, on ne se refait pas je suis un peu rebelle. Bon, j'ai gagné en ccpd et ma puer s'est fait taper sur les doigts ( après elle était toute calme), mais en attendant de passer en ccpd j'ai été malmenée pendant un an par mon service de PMI. Donc, je veux bien croire ce que raconte la postante, certaines puers ont tendance a oubliés quels sont leurs droits et leur devoirs.


----------



## nana34 (4 Septembre 2022)

Désolé violetta mais c'est la stricte vérité, aucune questions sur les enfants ou plaintes sur mon travail .Elles ont meme demandé à voir mon contrat pour savoir quelle date était notée pour le paiement (que je réclamais tous les mois les 5/6) ,une m'a meme dit pour l'autre PE ,si vous voulez un devis et que vous souhaitez voir l'artisan et qu'il vous réponds je ne peux pas ,vous vous diriez ,il n'est pas très professionnel ,je lui ai répondu, non, je prendrais un autre artisan ,elle m'a regardé halluciné que j'ai osé lui répondre ça . Je répète rien sur mon travail ,à part le RAM ou l'association de ma commune et savoir pourquoi, je n'y allais pas


----------



## violetta (4 Septembre 2022)

Et bien, c'est hallucinant cette histoire, ne vous laissez pas faire .


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

oui nana34 c est hallucinant ton histoire, et l exemple de l artisan m a fait "rigolé".
Elles doivent  changer de taches ces deux là, je leur propose  d occuper un autre poste a la PMI, plus d'assistante maternelle car elles  vont les rendre "folles" a forces...


----------



## nana34 (4 Septembre 2022)

J'attends leur compte rendu et je ferai un courrier au CG pour expliquer leur façon de faire .Elles étaient mal quand elles ont vu que je conservais tous les échanges avec les PE (meme les anciens)  Meme mon mari était de trop ,heureusement que l'école avait repris ,elles auraient demandé pourquoi mes enfants étaient là . Je ne renouvellerai pas en février mais j'appréhende de l'annoncer aux parents des enfants que j'accueille depuis bientot 2 ans , j'aurai souhaité les accompagner jusqu'à la rentrée mais là c'est trop .


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

> Je ne renouvellerai pas en février mais j'appréhende de l'annoncer aux parents des enfants que j'accueille depuis bientot 2 ans , j'aurai souhaité les accompagner jusqu'à la rentrée mais là c'est trop .


pourquoi l'appréhender ? perso je dirais clairement que c'est à cause de ces 2 puéricultrices histoire qu'ils aillent se plaindre a la pmi aussi de leur comportement (bouuuuuuuuh suis vilaine aujourd'hui 😈😈)


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

> Meme mon mari était de trop ,heureusement que l'école avait repris ,elles auraient demandé pourquoi mes enfants étaient là


c est terrible vraiment, si notre famille n a même  plus le droit d êtres a la maison, pendant nos moments d accueils,  où ont va avec notre metier?


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Septembre 2022)

Nana d'ici février tu as le temps de réfléchir encore pas de décision importante sous le coup de la colère. C'est hallucinant cette histoire .par chez nous la puer vient seule et jamais entendu pareil contrôle chez une collègue. Chez certaines de mes collègues elle serait mal reçu avec ce genre de discours.
Et si ne pas recevoir ton salaire a la bonne date t'empêche de payer une facture tes 2 " cruchespuers" iront dire a ton banquier qu'il n'est pas pro de te mettre des aggios !
Oh et puis soyons folles maintenant le licenciement avec préavis sera conclu avec un TOP LA !


----------



## nadber (5 Septembre 2022)

N'importe quel salarié de droit commun a droit à une personne de son choix lorsqu'elle est convoquée par son patron pour un avertissement ou un fait grave. Nous sommes totalement isolées, donc pas du tout aidées face à certaines situations. C'est absolument anormal. Courage ! Si tu as envie de changer de métier, fonce !! Ce n'est pas prêt de s'arranger .


----------



## Nounou22 (5 Septembre 2022)

Je rejoins @nadber , face à certaines puers qui pensent avoir tous les pouvoirs, nous sommes bien seules et bien démunis.... à part de *************************************************************** pour avoir du soutien, je ne vois pas où aller chercher du soutien. Notre RPE est bien mais ils se mouillent de moins en moins car ils n'ont pas le droit de dire du mal de la PMI. La responsable PMI m'a déjà dit qu'elle n'était aucunement notre hiérarchie, ben c'est un peu aberrant de dire cela quand on voit de la manière dont les puers se comportent


----------



## Tiphain (6 Septembre 2022)

Nana34, si vous êtes sure d'arrêter le métier et de ne pas reprendre, je serais de vous, je ferais après récupération du rapport de ses 2 puers, un courrier avec les faits, les propos tenus, les réflexions dites par ces deux personnes.
Le courrier adressé directement en recommandée au Président du Conseil Départemental, ça leur fera les pieds.
La pmi n'a pas a se mêler de la relation contractuelle que l'on entretient avec les parents, c'est un contrat sous seing privé, cela ne les regarde pas.
Le courrier qu'ils ont reçu des parents à 2 reprises, ce sont des parents indélicats qui ne respectent pas le contrat signé et qui en plus toruve à se plaindre, c'est inadmissible.
Elles n'ont pas a se déplacer pour cela, elles auraient du répondre aux parents, que leurs missions n'étaient pas de faire le gendarme entre ass mat et parents en matière de réglement du salaire.

Elles n'ont pas le droit non plus de faire des réflexions sur le fait que votre mari soit là, il est chez lui et vous avez aussi le droit légalement d'être accompagné de la personne de votre choix du moment que celle ci n'intervienne pas.

C'est grave, ce qu'elles ont fait, elles vont bien au delà de ce qu'elles ont le droit de faire, de plus, ce n'est pas une faute que de réclamer tous les mois son salaire si la date normale de paiement est dépassée. De plus, manifestement et c'est normal, elle ne connaisse pas le fonctionnement de Pajemploi donc qu'elles se contentent de faire le travail pour lequel elles sont payées, la protection de l'enfant.

Si la relation avec les parents se dégradent du fait du non respect des dates de paiement, de quoi se mêlent elles .

Franchement, je serais de vous, je ferais vraiment ce courrier pour qu'elle se fasse taper sur les doigts


----------

